# Abandoned / Rescued kitten! HELP!



## Nuij (May 19, 2013)

Please pardon the huge size and poor quality of the pictures, but I don't have a great camera, nor am I a great photographer, but I figured pics would help other people help me.

This poor baby...
I'm not sure the whole story, but a kitten turned up on the front porch of my apartment building this morning. The poor thing is so tiny and pitiful... Apparently the lady across the street brought over food for him (Pretty sure it wasn't her cat... She has others that are well taken care of, so I don't think she would leave a pet in such a state)


















He's extremely affectionate and cuddly, so I don't think he was wild or out and out abused... but I get the feeling he was either abandoned or just horribly neglected. His eyes are leaky, and I'm pretty sure he has worms... Skinny and pitiful, but has this huuuuuge pot belly.









I'm not sure how old he is... so I'm not sure what I could get him to help even if I could scrape together the money... Right now, he's got some dry food from the lady across the street, I've given him some chicken broth, and he's had water from one of the other people living in the building.
It's a no pets place, so I don't think any of us are going to be able to keep him, but... I would hate to see him suffer while everyone here tries to find him a good home. Any advice would be very welcome!


----------



## Whittni (Jun 21, 2012)

Find the closest no-kill animal shelter and donate all the supplies you have for him and say someone left this cat by my apartment and he looks sick.


----------



## erinbirdsong (Jan 16, 2013)

Whittni said:


> Find the closest no-kill animal shelter and donate all the supplies you have for him and say someone left this cat by my apartment and he looks sick.


X2 or your local Vet Clinic


----------



## NeptunesMom (May 4, 2012)

Poor baby! I don't know if you have FB, but I've had a lot of friends have luck adopting out animals they either 1) found or 2) couldn't keep on FB. I'm guessing you aren't close to me (IA, MO, NE, MN, WI, IL), but if you are feel free to PM me. I might be able to help as I know a lot of people who take on cats in need.


----------



## Nuij (May 19, 2013)

After conferring with the neighbors, right now the consensus is cheat the no pets rule by keeping him as a communal 'porch kitty.' He's got a little bed set up, plenty of food and water, and there's someone out there pretty frequently throughout the day and night, so he won't be lonely.
My roomie was talking about checking our local petsmart for worm meds made for kittens, and I figure we can take up a collection for fixing him once he gets old enough. This is, of course, assuming that the other people in the building keep up their end.


----------



## Fishy Mom (Feb 11, 2013)

Do you have adoption agencies that send cats to foster homes in your area? They are the best for rescues. Our local petco & petsmart work with a few of them & volunteers bring cats/dogs into the stores on weekends that are up for adoption.


----------



## NeptunesMom (May 4, 2012)

Nuij said:


> After conferring with the neighbors, right now the consensus is cheat the no pets rule by keeping him as a communal 'porch kitty.' He's got a little bed set up, plenty of food and water, and there's someone out there pretty frequently throughout the day and night, so he won't be lonely.
> My roomie was talking about checking our local petsmart for worm meds made for kittens, and I figure we can take up a collection for fixing him once he gets old enough. This is, of course, assuming that the other people in the building keep up their end.


That's awesome. You should check around at local vet clinics, and contact local rescues. A lot of them have"fix a tom cat day", where they will neuter for free or super cheap. Also, the worm meds are fairly cheap at PSmart.


----------



## Nuij (May 19, 2013)

Thanks for all the input, guys...
As an update, Marmalade (as I've been calling him... seems everyone in the building has a different name for him) has perked up quite a bit... Fed him well, cleaned the weepies off his face, gave him loves... He was playing and exploring a little, and even hopped down to the sidewalk to greet my roomie and I when we came back from a short walk. He was comfortably curled up in his makeshift bed when I left for work this morning, and still looked much happier than he had when he showed up. Will keep you posted as developments occur!


----------



## JellOh (Mar 13, 2013)

I'd call some local vets and tell them about your situation. I have the best vet clinic ever near me that runs a small cat rescue. It's not really fair to keep him on your porch, no matter how much everyone is out there with him. If you did want to keep him I'd send him to a vet ASAP and talk to your landlord about a no pet rule. Defiantly don't try and hide it from your landlord. That could end up with you out of your house and the cat kicked out with you. Even if he does just stay on the porch.


----------



## LizbethDawn (May 22, 2013)

You may find you need to clean his eyes every day and it'll clear up eventually. My sister had a friend who stepmother hoarded cats and I would go a take Moms and their new litters and bring them to my house to raise the kittens and they had weepy eyes from the day their eyes opened. All I had to do was keep their eyes clean and it would clear up.
You can get stuff for his worms at either tractor supply or petco.


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby (Jul 7, 2012)

Hello, I help to foster cats and am quite knowledgable overall in cat health. 

I would get him to a vet's ASAP. He needs to be properly vaccinated (it looks like he has never gotten a vaccination in his life), neutered (so he doesn't feel the need to wander and contribute to the overpopulation of cats in your area), and can get tested for Feline Leukemia, and Feline Distemper. Both of these diseases are lethal and the cat needs to be tested for so that the cat in question doesn't die a prolonged and painful death. He also probably needs antibiotic ointment for his eyes, as he looks to have a severe case of upper respiratory disease. 

You're on a great start, but he really needs some proper veterinary care.

I can help you if you live in the North Carolina/South Carolina area as I volunteer for an organization that takes in animals like Marmalade, fixes them up and adopts them out to good homes. PM me if you are interested and live in either of these states.


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

Ohhhh the dear little kitten.Good on you & your neighbours for looking after him.It looks like he might have cat flu? Local vets are usually great and I'm sure they will help you out with vaccinating & desexing him etc,alot of places can help with making payments etc over time for people on a budget.Cat society's and most shelters have foster carers too that can help little ones till they are old enough & well enough to be adopted out.I hope he will be ok,he looks like he will be really beautiful when he is at top condition.


----------



## Nuij (May 19, 2013)

Thanks for all the advice guys, but someone better equipped to take care of him actually came and took him. I'm gonna miss the little sweetheart, but it's best for him to be in a place where he can be better cared for, kept warm and safe inside, and without the worry of not being able to handle the finances involved with taking care of his medical problems.


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

That is great news,he looks like a lovely little cat.


----------



## Nuij (May 19, 2013)

He was a sweetie; very much a lovey little lap kitty.


----------

